# PDA compatible linux

## Camulus

Buenos dias. 

Tengo en mente, de cara a Navidades o más allá, el comprarme una PDA y, una vez descartados los Pocket PC (la quiero compatible linux), parece que toda decisión se inclina hacia la Palm Tungsten T3. alguien me podría comentar que tal se lleva con Linux? Sincronización con korganizer, kmail, ficheros de texto, pdf, etc etc? 

ayer vi en un escaparate la .. mmmh.. Zaurus SL-5500 creo, desplegada y, la verdad es que guapa lo es un rato, pero acaba de salir... mmmh...

Alguien que la tenga puede contarme su experiencia?

Gracias

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Pos no puedo opinar de los dos modelos que comentas... pero yo tengo una Ipaq 3660, un modelo un poco viejo ya ^_^ y la verdad, aunque originalmente tenia Pocket PC, le instale Opie y me va de lujo. Ahora lo que tengo es un problema de comunicacion con Windows (que no quiero resolver) X-D

----------

## Magnum44

Yo tambien estoy mirando para comprar un Pocket Pc, y de los que he visto me he decantado por el ipaq 1940, motivos:

1.- Ipaq son los mas extendidos y por lo tanto mas compatibles en la mayoria de los casos.

2.- Comparando el precio de un ipaq con el de un palm, me quedo con ipaq.

3.- Este Ipaq tiene Bluetooth integrado  :Smile: 

4.- Palm son un poco raritos y me da que tienen menos "portabilidad".

5.- La serie 19XX de Ipaq son los pocket pc mas pequeños del mercado  :Smile: 

6.- Como dice Camulus, les puedes borrar el windows que traen y meterles linux :-@

Alguna idea mas?

----------

## Camulus

Me he estado informando y respecto a la zaurus, que lleva linux embedded, flipa! de fábrica solo sincroniza con windows! si quieres que lo haga con linux tienes que bajarte un pack.   :Shocked: 

Respecto a la iPAQ, llamadme lo que querais, pero abandoné windows a favor de linux por algunos motivos.. y no voy a cometerlos de nuevo, no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

En cuanto a lo que cuenta Magnum44 err...

1.- No me parece que sean actualmente los más extendidos. Palm goza de muchos años de mercado que windowsCE no ha tenido y en cuanto a software, palm no tiene actualmente nada que envidiar, al menos, por lo que he leido. En cuanto a compatibilidades .. mmmh.. no me creo que un windowsCE sea más compatible con linux que PalmOS

2.- En cuantoi a precios, bueno.. depende de lo que quieras gastarte y lo que pidas, claro

3.- La palm Tungsten tb tiene bluetooth integrado   :Smile: 

en cuanto a 5 y 6.. bueno.. cuestion de preferencias, aunque no me gasto yo 300-400 en un cacharro para flashearlo (y joderlo, porque con lo gafe que soy...   :Razz:  )

saludos

----------

## anvesaka

El Zaurus es el mejor PDA que puedes adquirir si te gusta Linux por los siguientes motivos:

- Lleva Linux incluido. Este Linux ha sido preparado por Sharp, pero existe una versión libre, desarrollada por programadores independientes que es mucho más completa y a la que suelen actualizarse prácticamente todo el mundo. Más info en http://www.openzaurus.org

- El OpenZaurus te permite hacer cosas tan increibles como abrir un terminal con ssh o instalar un servidor web (!!) en el propio PDA. Es más, su escritorio es una versión reducida del KDE. Es un Linux completo, con muy pocas restricciones.

- La sincronización es como la sincronización entre dos máquinas linux.

Saludos.

----------

## Camulus

He estado mirando algunas cosillas de la Zaurus (sobretodo el goloso proyecto de OpenZaurus   :Wink:  ), pero me echa un poco para atrás el precio: 699 en el corte inglés (el unico sitio de donde he podido ver un precio) y me parece desorbitado al lado de alternativas como la palm T3 (pantalla de 480x320, bluetooth integrado, etc etc).

En fins, que sigo estando hecho un lio! XD

----------

## Camulus

Sorry, se me olvidó ponerlo en el último post: 699 en el corte inglés, 399 en el aeropuerto del Prat (Barcelona) dentro de la zona de embarque. Así que el precio echa bastante para atrás, aparte de las características que he comentado antes. 

Alguien sabe a que es debido que una máquina con "menos" prestaciones (pantalla más pequeña, bluetooth no integrado, etc etc) pueda valer muchisimo más que la T3?

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Cuando yo hablaba de la ipaq tb comentaba que le instale Opie, no tiene WindowsCE. Opie es una distribucion de linux basada en Qt. Por supuesto hace como un año que trabajo con ella mediante ssh... no es nada raro. Lo curioso es poder portar las X al sobremesa ^_^.

Poder llevar un servidor de ficheros y un web server en el bolsillo da mucho juego X-D

----------

## Magnum44

Oye, Charliepuedes explicar mas o menos como va lo de meterle el Opie al Ipaq? me refiero a si no te gusta volver al win (cosa poco probable), si te puedes cargar el cacharro, si pierdes la garantia... ese tipo de cosas.

En cuanto a lo que comentas de palm Camulus... no se tio... a mi palm no me inspira confianza, lo veo mas como agenda con muchas cosas que como PC en si. Ademas, un T3 cuesta mas que un Ipaq normalito y no hablemos del Zaurus que casi casi parece un portatil en lugar de un PDA, es un tremendo bicho de grande además del precio q trae para no pagar licencia de soft... aunque reconozco que la distro de linux OpenZaurus tiene mu wena pinta.

Otra cosa que estoy viendo, al Palm T3 le sobra la camara... pq para hacer fotos a 320 x 480 píxeles ya tengo el móvil (que tampoco uso   pq a esa resolucion...)

Una cosa... en los palm se pueden ver videos/peliculas?

----------

## Camulus

La cuestión es que lo que busco es una agenda+calendario+office+pdf para uno laboral, pero claro.. a quien no le tienta (siendo como somos y estando donde estamos) un bicho como la Zaurus? Y sí, en la T3 se pueden ver videos (de hecho hay alguna paginilla por ahi donde te cuentan como comprimir un divx para que te quepa en una tarjeta 256Mb   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Magnum44

Jejejeje... no hace falta paginilla, tengo un peazo script que adapta las pelis al tamaño que yo le diga  :Smile:   No tendré palm, pero ya estoy preparandome pa él  :Smile: 

Se admiten todos comentarios  y criticas a palm y pocket pc. Cuando compre quiero estar bien enterado del tema   :Cool: 

En cuanto a lo de flasear el ipaq... a ver si alguien responde  :Smile: 

----------

## kabutor

Bueno, yo puedo comentar mi corta experiencia con una Palm M105.

El caso es q el trasto esta bien, se pueden hacer muchas cosas, principalmente lo usaba de agenda - bloc de notas y una pequeña base de datos de lectura solo.

Lo malo es q la configuracion con Linux nunca me fue muy fluida, el Jpilot es lo que mejor me ha funcionado, eso si, el resto de programas que iban en la palm no se sincronizaban al no haber un conduit (o no se si lo habra) para linux de esos programas..

Evolution no se me sincronizo nunca, no se pq, no lo mire demasiado..

Vaya que si hubiera un chisme de esos a precio reducido que se le pudiera meter un Linux, como la taurus esa no me lo pensaba pero es mucha tela 400 .

Deje de usarla pq la palm m105 usa pilas y se las gastaba voladas. Lo mejor el Juego mahjong  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anvesaka

Puedes encontrar el Zaurus en eBay por poco más de 200 nuevo.

El problema del precio del Zaurus es exclusivo de España, pues parece que su importador se ha subido a la parra. Comprándolo en cualquier otro pais de la Unión Europea te costará eso, unos doscientos y pico.

Saludos.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

A ver si os puedo explicar mas o menos cual seria el proceso para una ipaq...

Basicamente en un PocketPC tenemos dos grandes componentes Software: El Bootloader y lo que es el SSOO en si. Podemos trabajar con esas dos partes por separado ya que estan en zonas de la ROM muy diferenciadas. Lo primero que debemos hacer es una copia del Bootloader del WindowsCE (parrot) para sustituirlo por otro bootloader (el bootblaster) que nos permitira utilizar el puerto serie sin arrancar el windowsCE. Tambien seria conveniente hacer un backup del WindowsCE con esa misma aplicacion para poder volver a windows si lo necesitais. Esto lo haremos desde el propio windowsCE.

Una vez que tengamos el Bootloader podremos resetear nuestro pocketpc para que nos arranque el bootloader. OJO!! aseguraos bien de haber realizado correctamente esta operacion. Con un bootblaster bien instalado no tendras ningun problema, podras volver a instalar windowsCE o cualquier version de linux. No importa lo que hagas que siempre arrancara el bootblaster primero y lo puedes utilizar para hacerle cualquier cosa a la ipaq. Insisto, aseguraos que realizais este paso correctamente, si no lo haceis bien olvidaos de la ipaq.

Cuando hayais arracado el bootblaster, le indicais que quereis una conexion por puerto serie (sino le indicais nada, en un rato te inicia por defecto el SSOO linux o windows, lo que haiga). Basicamente iniciais una conexion serie con la pocket y mediante comandos sobreescribis la zona de la ROM del SSOO a partir de un fichero con el opie. No me quiero extender porque es largo y ya hay manuales que explican mucho mejor todo esto con imagenes y tal.

En handhelds(http://www.handhelds.org) teneis mucha documentacion sobre como hacerlo desde win y desde linux. No os perdais el wiki de handhelds que hay un monton de informacion.

Solo dejaros claro que si teneis bien instalado el bootloader podreis hacer lo que querais. Podeis instalar familiar, probarlo un tiempo, pasaros a opie, probarlo, volver a windows... volver a otra version de opie... Yo lo he hecho muchas veces X-DD, las primeras versiones del opie eran un poco pobres, pero la 1.0 esta muy lograda.

----------

## Magnum44

La pregunta del millón es... con el Opie ese o el Familiar... se puede sincronizar con evolution???

Pq si es asi... creo q no me lo pienso mucho mas y me pillo un Ipaq.

Otra cosa, actualmente tu que SO tienes? Linux o Win en el ipaq?

Y... tu opinion personal a cerca del linux para Ipaq... crees que es mas util que el win? o no?

Asias  :Smile: 

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Desde hace bastante tiempo tengo Opie instalado. Se puede sincronizar con evolution y con muchas cosas mas. Tiene hasta tres programas que realizan la misma funcion que el activesync de hasecorp. A saber: KitchenSync (para kde 3.1), Qtopia desktop (de trolltech) e intellisync.

Unicamente le veo una pega con respecto al windowsCE, no existe de momento ninguna aplicacion estable que de la misma funcionalidad que el transcriber del pocketpc. Transcriber permite escribir por toda la pantalla en varias lineas incluso sobre cualquier aplicacion y cuando terminas te reconoce todo el texto que has escrito a mano alzada (ojo, no letra a letra, palabras y frases completas incluso en varias lineas). Existen proyectos que tienen buena pinta pero aun estan un poco verdes. Dentro de poco no tendra nada que envidiar y si muchas cosas mejores.

Muy comodo el opie, la verdad, tal vez el linux chupe un pelo mas de bateria que el WindowsCE, o tal vez sea todo lo que le tengo montado a la pocket que hace que me coma mas bateria, no se...

En fin, si quieres ver la pinta que tiene en: http://opie.handhelds.org tienen capturas de pantalla y tal.

Un saludo

----------

## Camulus

Buf! Cada vez me lio más   :Confused: 

Recapitulemos. Posibles opciones:

1) Palm Tungsten T3. Fiable, estable, robusta. El problema es que es una agenda con algo más y no un SO y para alguien que le gusta hacer "algo más" se queda pequeña (no?)

2) Zaurus. El sueño de todo linuxero (una vez le metes openzaurus). En Eh!Paña solo se comercializa la 5500 a 699 mientras que en el resto del mundo la 5600 ya va por los 400. Un robo.. pero es tan linda... heheh

3) iPAQ. Buenas máquinas, con un software que, bueno, a mi no me convence para nada. Se le puede meter Familiar/Opie. Genial! Pero si la jodes te quedas sin. El precio ajustado como la Palm (aunque hay modelos más económicos)

La mejor opción seria la Zaurus, pero si se pudiera pillar económica, si no.. pufff... pues no se que decirte si seria buena opcion buscar en una tienda de 2ª mano una iPAQ baratita y probar de hacerle la pirula metiendole el linux por donde no le guste, me explico?

Tendré que irme un dia al FNAC y que me las enseñen bien bien .. je!

----------

## Magnum44

2.- La zaurus puede molar, pero es un bicho de grande. Yo quiero algo que me coja en el bolsillo de la chaqueta, y cuando no lleve chaqueta la pueda llevar en el cinturon y no se note a kilometros...

3.- Yo creo q con un poco de cuidao no te cargas el ipaq... y si lo petas seguro q no hay q pagar otra ipaq, será cuestion de llevarla al servicio tecnico y te cobren lo q sea por arreglarla, que siempre será menos que una nueva. (eso creo yo vamos... igual toi ekivocao)

Como dice Charlie, lo "peludo" es meterle el bootloader, una vez q está hecho eso no corres riesgo de petar la ipaq y puedes cambiar de SO siempre que quieras.

Ahora interesaría saber mas sobre cosas como por ejemplo el aguante de las baterias, el alcance del bluetooth tanto en el T3 como en Ipaq...

De todas maneras me sigo decantando por ipaq en cuanto a que linux-linux es mas compatible que palmOS-Linux en todos los aspectos... ademas SE SINCRONIZA CON EVOLUTIOOON!!! WUAAAAA!    :Laughing: 

----------

## Camulus

Joder! Le di a "vista preliminar" en vez de "enviar". A ver..

1.- No habia pensado yo en eso de el tamaño. La verdad es que a mi me interesa algo que sea como más pequeño, mejor y en esto la iPAQ le gana.

2.- Si te la cargas solo deberian volver a grabar la ROM, no? 

3.- heheheh se te ve emocionado con lo del Evo. Sincroniza con kmail, korganizer y kadressbook tambien?

4.- Bateria de PalmT3=hasta 5 dias. Respecto al bluetooth, no te esperes mucho radio la verdad. Es una tecnologia con una teoria de madio alcance pero una realidad de corto. Hay iPAQs que vienen con wifi y la Palm T|C lleva Wifi incorporado

5.- Alguien sabe de una buena web de comparativa sobre iPAQs y, sobretodo, en cualñes se puede meter linux?

Saludos

----------

## devnullsp

Buenas, como veo que nadie ha comentado nada de la zaurus, lo hago yo:

Yo tengo una SL-5500 que compré en inglaterra ya que costaba muuucho mas barata que en España, posteriormente tuve la oportunidad gratificante de poder responder a los airados comentarios del distribuidor español a cuenta de unos comentarios que habia puesto en la web de javahispano.

Para resumir, ellos cobran esos precios x que la han traducido y viene en castellano, con lo cual me dejaron flipados...

En fin.

La zaurus mola tela, y es más pequeña que la ipaq.... calma, clama, es mas pequeña si cuentas que lo normal de la ipac es comprar la camisa para poder hacer expansión con ella, cosa que la zaurus ya te trae de fabrica (la expansión no la camisa).

Yo soy un apasionado de java y linux (of course) por lo que zaurus era mi única opción de serie, y digo de serie por que la ipac se le puede montar ya que ambas máquinas usan procesador ArmStrong y no habia problemas.

El tema de la escritura a mano alzada no me importa nada en absoluto. Quien tiene ipac ha pasado bastante tiempo tratando de enseñarle al bicho como escribe, en cambio yo creo que como un teclado no hay nada....

El teclado escamoteable que trae la zaurus es una autentica maravilla yo lo  utilizo con los dos dedos pulgares mientras sujeto el pda y me va de vicio, escribo bastante rápido y por bastante rápido quiero decir que tomo muchas notas en una reunión.

Si tienes una ipaq yo recomiendo un teclado de esos que puedes llevar.

Hombre la zaurus es más barata que el ipac, cosa que también me hizo decantarme por ella.

Ahora bien, el nuevo modelo el SL-5600 (o su omonimo ipaq) es el que tendrias que compara ya que lleva pantall de 640x480 que ya da para leer sin dejarte las pestañas.

Ten en cuenta que los pdas anteriores (incluyendo el ipac) tenian una pantalla bastante cortita (320x240).

Un comentario en contra: la bateria no dura tanto como la de la IPAQ, cierto es que yo utilizo la luz de la pantalla a lo bestia ya que me gusta mucho el contrastre, pero he leido que en general, o sea, sin utilizar dura algo menos.

En fin, yo estoy encatado con mi pequeña y no la cambio por na.... bueno por la 5600 si me lo estoy pensado XD

Saludos,

----------

## Camulus

Replicando a devnullsp:

1.- en Inglaterra... dondeeee?? Via www? Fuistes allí a comprarla en persona? Dónde se puede encontrar así de barata?

2.- A la Zaurus le has dejado el SO que llevaba o le has puesto openzaurus? 

3.- sincroniza bien con kmail, korganizer, etc etc? Como está la cantidad de aplicaciones existentes para zaurus?

4.- La SL-5600 no lleva pantalla 640x480. La que lleva esa pantalla es la SL-c700 y si la 5600 no se comercializa en españa, no quiero pensar en las posibilidades de que se comercialice la c700. 

Y ya puestos a bajar costes.. no sabreis de algun site de fiar para poder obtener alguna de estas maravillas de segunda mano y por poca pasta para poder hacer experimentos (meter opie, etc etc)?   :Wink: 

----------

## anvesaka

Camulus, busca en http://es.ebay.com/

Yo también te recomiendo el Zaurus, como ya te dije. Es más grande si, pero trae teclado y otra serie de ventajas. Además trae de serie Linux y no Windows. Ten en cuenta que comprando el iPack estás pagando una licencia a Microsoft que probablemente no quieres.

Saludos.

----------

## Magnum44

Yo, sigo pensando lo mismo, he estado mirando las características de las Zaurus, y... sinceramente creo que Ipaq se las come. Os dejo una comparativa entre las dos Zaurus, que como veis mejoran en un aspecto y en otro tiran para atras, como en la ram... Comparativa

Lo que me gusta de la Zaurus es el teclado (yo tambien paso de reconocimiento de escritura...) y el que soporte 2 tipos de tarjetas de memoria, pero... estais seguros que las Zaurus son mas pequeñas que la serie Ipaq 19XX ???? porque yo creo q no...

Zaurus no tiene Bluetooth y ademas son como lo doble de gruesas que las Ipaq. No se, ojalá me convenciese pq odio HP... pero en esto de los handhelds, creo q por ahora nadie les hace sombra. Otra cosa buena de la Zaurus (5600) es el procesador, tiene mas procesador que la Ipaq... en fin, me estoy volviendo loco, a ver que encuentro en Andorra cuando valla hasta alli.

Alguien tiene experiencia con el tema de las garantias en Andorra? sabeis si hay productos que dan covertura de garantia en españa/europa? Es que tengo planeado una escapada para navidades, y pretendia comprar alli el cacharro  :Smile: 

Otra cosa, me gustaria saber si la zaurus esa sincroniza con el Evolution !?   :Laughing: 

(se nota que me gusta ese programa eh...  :Laughing: )

----------

## psm1984

Unos cuantos enlaces a la pagina de tom's, son viejos, pero bueno espero que alguno te sirva  :Razz:  :

Asus Mypal A620

The Next Generation: HP Ipaq H2210/H2215

XScale vs. StrongARM PDA

Toshiba + ATI + Intel = PDA e740

The Toshiba strike force

Comparison of Six PDAs

----------

## Camulus

Magnum, dime, con que modelo de iPAQ comparas la Zaurus? Se que el hecho del bluetooth integrado es importante en las iPAQ, pero la Zaurus lleva el teclado.. mmmh... En cuanto al tamaño de la Zaurus (Approx. 2.9W x 5.4H x 0.7-0.9D) y la ipaq 1940 (4.46 x 2.75 x .50 in.), no conozco bien las medidas, pero creo que es más grande la Zaurus, pero como dijo alguien, todo depende del bolsillo de la camisa donde la vayas a poner!   :Wink: 

Y una pequeña alternativa a Andorra es intentarlo en el aeropuerto (si es que vas a viajar). yo lo hago a menudo y fue en el ultimo vuelo, al bajar en el Prat a las 00h aprox que vi una tienda cerrada con la 5500 en el escaparate por 399. De ahí me surgió la idea del post   :Very Happy: 

Otra opción es Andorra claro...si no te pillan a la hora de "algo que declarar?". Ya nos contarás tus aventuras por allí, a ver si me decido yo hacia febrero/marzo

Saludos

----------

## Camulus

Otra cosa que me he olvidado de decir es que he dado vueltas por la página de www.handhelds.org y por lo que he podido entender, no todas las iPAQ aceptan que les metas el linux. De hecho se habla de las series 3xxx. Si eso es así, nos limitan en mucho los modelos de iPAQ, no? Alguien confirma? La serie 19xx se podria?

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Estan soportadas los series: iPAQ H3100, H3600, H3700, H3800, H3900, H5100, H5400, y H5500

Tanto la serie 2200 como la 1900 estan en desarrollo. Hay una pagina de proyecto para cada serie en el mismo handhelds. Os dejo los enlaces:

http://handhelds.org/projects/h1900

http://handhelds.org/projects/h2200

----------

## Magnum44

Camulus, la comparo con la Ipaq 1904 que a mi parecer es un "juguetito", de todas maneras el enlace que te doy es de una tienda de aqui de españa, me parece que tiene algun error en la descripción de las caracteristicas, asi q no te fies mucho. A ver si alli en Andorra puedo sacarla mas barata  :Smile: 

Voy a abrir un post nuevo (off topic) para que cada uno ponga las tiendas online que suele mirar. Yo personalmente he comprado en esta tienda Audiotronics y no he tenido ningun problema, ademas que como veis los precios se salen   :Laughing: 

Ya os comentaré cuando vuelva de Andorra a ver si al final compré el cacharro o no... de todas maneras aun me falta por informarme sobre el tema de las garantias, si la garantia cubre toda europa o solo andorra.

Y... que opinais de las Sony Clié? poco he oido hablar de ellas... y no tienen mala pinta no?

----------

## Camulus

Muchisimas gracias por esa web. tiene ofertas muy muy buenas   :Shocked: 

Te he contestado ya al topic de las tiendas, pero me temo que no puedo aportar demasiada información. Lo siento.

No olvides postear la información que encuentres en andorra (heheh te mandamos de avanzadilla!   :Cool: 

Saludos

----------

## kabutor

Pues al final yo tambien me lo estoy pensando, debido al presupuesto la zaurus queda lejos, pero estoy planteandome o la Palm Tungsten T3 o la Ipaq 1940 ..

Alguien q me ayude a decidir?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## txitxo

Posteo esto por que veo que hay alguien interesado en comprarse un pda, perdon por si molesta el post.

Para quien le interese

Tengo una IPAQ 3660 con teclado y chaqueta para tarjetas pcmcia, todo esta en buen estado actualmente tiene pocketpc 2000 en castellano pero se le puede poenr linux si te apetece.

Esta a laventa por un modico precio   :Wink:  la vendo por que no la uso ya tengo una palm m130 que es suficiente para mis necesidades..

----------

## elnioni

Pues yo me quedo con mi Palm 515. Desde el año 1999 he usado el palm os y con este sistema, siempre he conseguido lo que me he propuesto. Las ipaq son mas llamativas y con mas tipos de conexiones, pero a mi me interesa sobre todo la portabilidad. La Palm, la llevo en el bolsillo trasero del pantalon o de la camisa.

----------

## Magnum44

Para variar, sigo comiendome la cabeza sopesando pros y contras y actualmente tengo en dilema 3 modelos de pocket pcs, a ver que opinais vosotros, porque lo q soy yo... me estoy volviendo mico:

1.- Ipaq 1940: 

         Pros:

               -Bluetooth (integrado)

               -Es el MAS PEQUEÑO de todos   :Laughing: 

         Contras:

               -Sólo 266Mhz

               -Dicen q los divx no van como deberian. 

               -Solo tiene una ranura SD

               -Sin posibilidad de ampliar con tarjetas CF ya que no las soporta.

2.- Ipaq 2210/2215:

            Pros:

                 - Bluetooth (integrado)

                 - WiFi (integrado)

                 - 400 Mhz

                 - Ranura SD y Ranura CF

                 - Admite ampliaciones mediante la ranura CF (modem, memoria...)

             Contras:

                  - Parece ser BASTANTE mas grande que el Ipaq 1940

                  - Precio caro

                  - Funda de serie chunga (nylon)

3.- Dell Axim X3i:

             Pros:

                   - Precio asequible

                   - 400 Mhz.

                   - WiFi (Integrado)

                   - Bateria tocha.

              Contras:

                   - Tamaño grande, aunque este punto no lo tengo muy claro.

                   - No soporta ampliaciones CF pq no tiene, solo tiene SD.

                   - No tiene Bluetooth.

Todos estos pocket pcs soportarán linux algun dia, actualmente está en desarrollo. Y tambien decir que los Ipaqs se pueden comprar casi en cualquier tienda asi como sus accesorios, y en cambio los dell no se venden en tiendas y hay q encargarlos directamente a la central de Dell.

En fin, yo lo que busco es un pocket pc que sea cómodo de llevar, esto es poder meterlo en la chaqueta y q no se note como si fuese una pistola. Me vendria muy bien que tuviese bluetooth ya que tengo el adaptador de BT para el ordenador sobremesa y tambien tengo un movil que soporta bluetooth (Sony Ericcson T610, para quien le interese he hecho un howto sobre como conectar este movil a gentoo  :Cool:  ) Y me gustaria mucho poder pasear por la ciudad y poder conectarme a internet en los nodos de acceso público que hay distribuidos por varias zonas (WiFi).

Mi elección sería facil si el Ipaq 1940 soportase expansion via CF y comprarle una CF WiFi, pero no es el caso.

Como veis me estoy volviendo loco mirando características, reviews... de to. Me vendría bien otra opinion. Saludos!

----------

## el_Salmon

Bueno este es mi primer post en los foros de la yentú. Un saludo a todos.

El sistema operativo Palm OS lleva mucho mucho tiempo en el mercado, está muy probado y es muy estable, al contrario que el Windows Pocket Pc o Linux para PDAs. El sistema de reconocimiento de escritura de Graffiti a penas a cambiado en 12 años, lo que demuestra lo bien que está hecho. Las baterias de las Palm (o las Sony o HandSpring) duran bastante más que las de cualquier PDA o Pocket Pc. Ademas dicen que la bateria de la Zaurus dura bastante poco. Se acusa a las Palm de ser muy simples y poco adaptadas al multimedia pero no es verdad, porque con el Mmplayer puedes ver divx, con el Aeroplayer puedes escuchar Mp3/ogg, etc. Ademas de que la pantalla de las nuevas Palm tiene una calidad acojonante, y todo el mundo que ve mi Palm me comenta lo bien que se ve la pantalla.

Yo tengo una Palm Zire 71 y estoy muy contento. Tenia ganas de echarle el guante, y no me decidí hasta leer este articulo

http://bulmalug.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1838 de Bulma donde te explican como se sincronizan la Palm en Linux. Ahora sincronizo la agenda de la Palm con evolution + gnome-pilot y me va de maravilla. Ademas para Palm OS hay muchos mas programas que para Pocket Pc porque es una plataforma que repito lleva mas años. Lo unico que tiene menos son juegos, pero en cuanto a ofimatica y cosas mas serias Palm OS esta a años luz de Pocket PC. Incluso hay software libre para PalmOS, como el HandChess o el Sied.

Respecto al precio, las Palm no me parecen tan caras. Por ejemplo, la Tungsten E cuesta poco mas de 200  y lleva todo lo necesario.

----------

## kabutor

Por si sirve de algo, calidad precio me he decidido (de hecho ya la tengo aqui) por la Palm Tungsten T3 409 Iva incluido...

Y aun no la he tocado casi nada, pero ya contare, por ahora todo muy bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magnum44

Pos ahora que la tienes puedes comentarla un poco  :Smile:  yo aun sigo comiendome la cabeza, buscando el pda ideal   :Laughing: 

Unas preguntas... 

1.- la cosa esa reproduce DIVX?

2.- que medidas tiene?

3.- Que fallos le notas?

4.- Soporta tarjetas de expansion como para meterle una tarjeta WiFi?

5.- cuanto pesa?

6.- puedes conectarte a internet (a traves del bluetooth) a traves del pc "sobremesa" con gentoo?

7.- Hay mucho software por ahi interesante?

8.- q alcance tiene el irda?(como para manejar la tv?)

9.- El lapiz q trae es de metal o es plastico barato?

10.- Trae funda? piel?

11.- de que capacidad es la bateria?

12.- Donde lo has comprado? tienda online?

Desde luego el palm ese parece wapo... y cunde mas que el ipaq 1940 por el procesador (200mhz vs 400mhz)... no se... cada dia me meteis en mas dudas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Camulus

Yo estoy igual que tu: como más leo y más me informo, más liado estoy. Al final, me está dando el punto de recapitulación, a saber: Realmente necesito que mi PDA visualice divx? Tendré tiempo para verlos? No. Necesito una pantalla de la hostia? No. Con que se vea bien, vale. Necesito bluetooth para poder navegar desde el sofa de casa via Pc? Puesss... para navegar mejor me cojo el PC, no? La gente como nosotros (lease la mayoria geeks) nos seduce de forma desmesurada todas las prestaciones de estas máquinas (no lo vamos a negar, no) y se nos cae la baba al ver un trasto de esos correr en linux, pero, realmente le sacaré su jugo? Bastante me cuesta y bastante ocupado me tiene mi gentoo en el Pc de toda la vida para meter además linux en la PDA. Así pues.. que estoy buscando? que necesito? Conclusiones:

1) Necesito una libreta de direcciones que me lleve las direcciones y telefonos de mis colegas

2) Necesito una agenda/planning lo más completa posible para llevar buen cómputo de que dias tengo guardia y que dias no.

3) Necesito que tenga memoria suficiente para poder llevar protocolos, documentos, artículos médicos y utilidades médicas (una SD de 256 serviria de sobras!)

4) Importante: necesito que sincronice PERFECTAMENTE y de forma SENCILLA con gentoo y su Koffice/Kpim

5) Importante: que sea portable y que las baterias aguanten.

Para el resto... ya tengo mi PC, no? 

La única duda es si el bluetooth/wifi me serviria algun dia para algo, pero en vista de como está el tema de PDA en los hospitales, es muy posible que cuando se pongan al dia en estas tecnologias, mi PDA ya esté caducada  :Wink: 

Así que, en resumidas cuentas.. mmmh.. creo que lo que describo no llega, ni mucho menos a los 300, no? Se que una mega-Zaurus o una peazo PPC+openlinux me harian babear a mi (y a alguno de mis colegas), pero... realmente es lo que necesito o me estoy llevando por los ojos? Reflexionad vosotros mismos, que los resultados son muy muy reveladores.

Saludos.

----------

## kabutor

Voy por partes como los forenses:

 *Quote:*   

> Unas preguntas...
> 
> 1.- la cosa esa reproduce DIVX?

 

Si, hay un programa mmplayer.com q lo hace, tiene un programa pero no se si lo hace, aun no lo he probado.

 *Quote:*   

> 2.- que medidas tiene?

 

Si ves una palm pues tamaño estandard, viene con una tapa dura de piel para la pantalla (loa IPAQ creo q viene pelada)

 *Quote:*   

> 3.- Que fallos le notas?

 

Hombre solo llevo con ella un dia, por ahora nada.. 

[quote]4.- Soporta tarjetas de expansion como para meterle una tarjeta WiFi?[quote]

Que yo sepa no, viene con Bluethooth, q por lo q tengo entendido le pongo un adaptador USB Bluetooth de 30  al pc y puedo usarlo de puente a traves de masquerading para salir a internet.. (alcance teorico 10m pero esto no lo he probado aun.

 *Quote:*   

> 5.- cuanto pesa?

 

Mas q una IPAQ, es mas pesado, pero es q es metal toda la palm y eso se nota, parece muy robusta

 *Quote:*   

> 6.- puedes conectarte a internet (a traves del bluetooth) a traves del pc "sobremesa" con gentoo?

 

No lo he probado pero por loq  he leido si.

 *Quote:*   

> 7.- Hay mucho software por ahi interesante?

 

Muchisimo, www.palmopensource.com y eso son solo OS, de los comerciales hay miles

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 8.- q alcance tiene el irda?(como para manejar la tv?)

 

No trae IRDA

 *Quote:*   

> 9.- El lapiz q trae es de metal o es plastico barato?

  el lapis es de metal, punta y "tapon" de plastico duro, muy bueno el puntero, a mi me ha gustado mucho

 *Quote:*   

> 10.- Trae funda? piel?

 

No es funda es un protector de piel para la pantalla, como una lengua de piel rigida.

 *Quote:*   

> 11.- de que capacidad es la bateria?

 

Segun el manual de 5 dias (pero no lo he probado) dependera del uso.. 

 *Quote:*   

> 12.- Donde lo has comprado? tienda online?

 

Tienda BEEP, mejor precio q en el FNAC. Fui la semana pasada al FNAC y los tienen todos los palm en exposicion y tras comparar el IPAQ 1940 con el T3 pues lo tuve mas claro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Desde luego el palm ese parece wapo... y cunde mas que el ipaq 1940 por el procesador (200mhz vs 400mhz)... no se... cada dia me meteis en mas dudas 

 

Si, ya te te digo q yo tenia la misma duda entre los mismos modelos, y para mi mejor el T3 ademas la pantalla retractil es la bomba  :Smile: 

Eso si, con el T3, es imprescindible usar una SecureDigital externa (yo ahora estoy con la de 64 megas de la camara digital) si queremos ver videos, escuhar MP3 o ver pelis.

La pega principal de la T3, tb hay q decir lo negativo, es q la bateria por lo visto no es reemplazable, mientras q la del 1940 si lo es, asi es q en un futuro quizas no aguante la bateria 5 dias.. pero por todo lo demas creo q la Palm en mi modesta opinion es superior

----------

## Camulus

Errr.. seguro que no trae infrarojos? Segun www.palmone.com todos los modelos Tungsten y zire lo llevan (o es que IRDA no son infrarrojos y estoy metiendo la gamba?)

----------

## kabutor

Doh! cierto, si trae infrarojos  :Very Happy: 

Sin probar por supuesto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magnum44

Soys la caña de Eh!paña! jajaja no creia que todos estubiesemos en los mismos apuros y las mismas comeduras de cabeza   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Camulus: Yo se que no necesito todo eso... pero, ¡¡¡que coño!!! yo soy feliz cuando tengo cacharros nuevos, y cuantas mas cosas tenga... MEJOR! asi q... no era Platón el que decia que el fin ultimo del ser humano es alcanzar la felicidad, pos yo voy por el camino materialista   :Laughing: 

En mi caso el bluetooth si lo emplearia, tanto para pasar datos del PC sobremesa al cacharro como entre móvil y cacharro, ademas conviene algo mas rapido que el irda si quieres meterle todos los dias la cartelera del cine y todas esas chorradas, por si las necesitas en el dia  :Smile:  de ahi el interés por que se conectara a internet a traves del pc con gentoo. Imagína poder escribir mails o SMSs en el pda y poder enviarlos desde cualquier sitio sin tener q molestarte en sacar el movil del bolsillo... (creo q estoy enfermo!!! x-D )

kabutor: Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, cuando tengas mas estudiado el cacharro ya sabes  :Smile:  En cuanto a las tarjetas de expansion, me he estado informando y al parecer existe un estándar llamado SDIO diseñado exactamente para eso, meterle perifericos al pda. Y por lo que he leido en la web de palminfocenter el Tungsten T3 si lo soporta   :Cool:   Desde luego las reviews del palm son mucho mas contundentes que las de los Ipaqs.

No se porque pero creo que me voy a acabar decantando por el Palm Tungsten T3 (odio HP y odio windows) aunque eso lo veré el dia que valla a la tienda con la pasta en el bolsillo, como pasa siempre.

Weno gente, que sepais que le alegra a uno la vida saber que hay gente comiendose la cabeza por ahi con los mismos infimos problemas   :Rolling Eyes:   Un saludo!

----------

## Camulus

Magnum44: Mi padre usa una Palm tungsten C desde hace unos meses (muuuy pocos) y en cuento a carteleras y demás con AvantGo, pues... se levanta por la mañana y mientras se ducha, se afeita y demás, le da de "comer" a la TC sincronizando desde su base USB y se baja la cartelera, elpais.com, etc etc. El wifi? Sinceramente, aun no lo ha usado porque no tiene ni folla de como hacerlo. El se pilló la TC por el teclado, puramente.

Y yo creo que con la Palm tungsten E tengo de sobras!  :Wink: 

----------

## alexlm78

Estoy por comprarme un PDA y por estuve leyendo los posts y creoque me decidopor la Sharp Zaurus SL 5500 ,me parece muy buena, solo encuentro donde comrarla.

gracias por su ayuda.

bye

----------

